# Catfishing in Missouri



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Caught a couple of nice flathead over the weekend while I was visiting family in Southeast Missouri.

Jesse


----------



## sbrickne (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like a good time to me! Nice fish


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

wateroperator said:


> Caught a couple of nice flathead over the weekend while I was visiting family in Southeast Missouri.
> 
> Jesse


Way to go guy, nice cats and bet you had fun catching them. :fish2::fish2:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Awesome!


----------



## rodmen (Jan 14, 2014)

I have family that lives in Elsnore near popler bluff


----------



## passthru48 (Dec 8, 2008)

Had flatheads in ky. a few years ago best fish I ever had.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Caught a few more this trip. 

Jesse


----------

